# Massachusetts Officer Rescued from Fiery Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Chief, Troopers Rush to Aid of Officer

*Dennis Tatz*
_The Patriot Ledger (Quincy, MA)_










The Patriot Ledger

BOURNE - Carver Police Chief Arthur Parker was driving to work yesterday morning when he noticed smoke up ahead on Route 28.

After a motorist flagged him down to ask if he had a fire extinguisher, Parker knew someone was in trouble.

As the chief ran to a burning SUV that had slammed into a pole near the Bourne Rotary, he tossed a fire extinguisher to the motorist.

Parker then jumped into the rear seat to comfort the injured driver, a Bourne police officer in uniform who was also on her way to work.

"I started talking to her," Parker said. "We tried to assure her that we were there to help. She was in some serious pain."

What Parker later learned was that the officer, Wendy Noyes, 30, of Buzzards Bay, is the daughter of a man, who along with Parker, was among the four finalists for the Carver police chief's job two years ago. She is the daughter of Oxford Police Chief Charles Noyes.

Parker and several police officers at the scene knew they had to act quickly to get Noyes out of her vehicle before it became engulfed in flames.

"Fire started showing from two different spots," Parker said.

State Police had also flagged down other passing commercial trucks to get fire extinguishers.

Meanwhile, firefighters and an emergency medical team were on the way as Parker and the other officers pulled Noyes to safety.

She was pulled out of the SUV ''within seconds of that car being overtaken by fire, " State Trooper Doug Lynch said.

Parker downplayed his heroism as he talked about the team effort to rescue Noyes.

"We didn't do anything that any other police officer wouldn't have done under the same circumstances," he said. "All of the officers used their training and experience."

Parker and two Bourne police officers were later treated for minor injuries at Tobey Hospital in Wareham.

Noyes, whose leg was broken, was taken to Falmouth Hospital.

"It's nice to see a story end in a positive note," said Parker, who was police chief in Williamstown before becoming Carver's chief. Dennis Tatz may be reached at [email protected].

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No flagmen were present at the rescue? WTF!


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Massasoit swat was mobilized, though...


----------

